# General Dynamics Model 48 Charger Convair



## johnbr (Nov 11, 2016)

*General characteristics*


*Crew:* 2
*Capacity:* 6 paratroops in utility/cargo bay[8]
*Length:* 34 ft 10 in (10.62 m)
*Wingspan:* 30 ft 1.25 in (9.1758 m)
*Height:* 13 ft 7 in (4.14 m)
*Wing area:* 216 sq ft (20.1 m2)
*Empty weight:* 4,457 lb (2,022 kg)
*Gross weight:* 10,460 lb (4,745 kg)
*Fuel capacity:* 258 US Gallon (977 L) internal[8]
*Powerplant:* 2 × Pratt & Whitney Canada T74-CP-8/10 turboprop, 650 hp (480 kW) each
*Propellers:* 3-bladed Hamilton Standard, 8 ft 6 in (2.59 m) diameter
*Performance*


*Maximum speed:* 319 mph (513 km/h; 277 kn) at sea level
*Ferry range:* 3,000 mi (2,607 nmi; 4,828 km)
*Service ceiling:* 21,300 ft (6,492 m)
*Take-off to 50 ft (15 m):* Less than 500 ft (152 m)[8]
*Landing from 50 ft (15 m):* Less than 500 ft (152 m)[8]
*Armament*


*Guns:* 4 × 7.62mm machine guns
*Hardpoints:* 5 with a capacity of 2,000 lb (910 kg) total,


----------



## johnbr (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2016)

Ironic that Convair "wrote" the spec on this type of aircraft and yet Rockwell stole the project away from them.

Wish I had one of those "Bird in hand" coins.


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 24, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3liOIGmUvQ&spfreload=10_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WztrejzibE_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2016)

Good shots!


----------

